# hurrican gustav



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

this is another chance for us to watch people standing on roofs on the news probably.

and another chance for bush to try to get it right without getting tons of crap for aid being late. 

cat. four... hmmm..... 
just loving neworleans mother nature wants a lake there i think. she might want all those off shore oil rigs too judging by the path of this one.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

hope fully it won't do to much damage out there. I was hoping the gas prices would fall some more. You would think the people will leave town this time.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

We've known about this storm for about a week now and just watch how many people still end up in harms way. I can just picture that p.o.s. mayor of New Orleans calling Bush a racist again when help doesn't arrive within an hour after the storm's passed :realmad:


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

They are planning to evacuate this time, mandatory and you can take your pets so NO one has an excuse to stay behind. 
Just got back from Alaska, and the buss we took from the Port of Seattle was late to take us to the airport cause they were short handed. They sent 4 busses out late thursday night to that hell hole. Wonder who's gonna foot the bill for that ? Wonder how many were sent to Iowa ?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

There's a difference between knowing about the storm and actually being able to leave. The company my wife works for deals with a company down there. All their employess had been ordered to remain working through Friday and some had to stay through Sunday to move and secure business property, beyond that a few are staying through the storm to secure the office. They all knew about it but could not leave. Its just the way it is.

People were told to stay in the Trade Centers, I know some who died, the morning they got hit, 1 because they thought they would stay up and 2 because the companies deemed it more important. Not the right call.

As a fireman, I would bet I would have to stay during an evacuation, though I would probably make every effort to get my family out.

Finally no matter the people, I certainly hope we don't see many rescues, hopefully people get out. It costs a lot less to pay for buses to take 40 people out then to rescue 1 by helicopter.

New Orleans in a beautiful city with a lot of history and fun places to go. Too bad they have to go through this again.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

bribrius;575947 said:


> this is another chance for us to watch people standing on roofs on the news probably.
> 
> and another chance for bush to try to get it right without getting tons of crap for aid being late.
> 
> ...


Look when the Governor and Mayor tell you they do not want your help and use force to keep help from entering a city what do you do??? Well the next go around you give FEMA martial law powers ... which they now have.

BTW ... for my tax dollars I say let the city go. It's several feet below sea level. It's sinking inches every few years. With out power and huge pumps it would belly up in just a few days. Time to pull anchor.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Flipper;576184 said:


> There's a difference between knowing about the storm and actually being able to leave. The company my wife works for deals with a company down there. All their employess had been ordered to remain working through Friday and some had to stay through Sunday to move and secure business property, beyond that a few are staying through the storm to secure the office. They all knew about it but could not leave. Its just the way it is.
> 
> People were told to stay in the Trade Centers, I know some who died, the morning they got hit, 1 because they thought they would stay up and 2 because the companies deemed it more important. Not the right call.
> 
> ...


Good Post

One thing that bothers me though is that Moron (re-elected) Mayor has had 3 years to enact an evacuation plan, that should include business's as well. He has done zip and depends entirely on the Feds and the media WTF !
How stupid are these people there ? Maybe a lil cleansing of these fools wouldnt hurt....
Any one remember Mikey Bilandic Mayor of Chicago ? He couldnt clear the streets of snow and was voted out :waving:
This a-hole in N.O. takes no responsibility for his CITY or ACTIONs, gets re-elected and still has NO plan. Who the hell would re-elect a guy like this, and WTF is wrong with them ?

Sorry about the rant, but it just pisses me off this is major FED event AGAIN !


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I agree. As you said that is the job of the governments, from local to federal, there should be plans in place. As I said companies make people stay which I think is wrong. Part of the plan should be to get companies to shut down so the people can get out.

Part of the problem though is that still too many agencies are in chage of different things. Army Corp of Engineers was / is rebuilding levees, Homeland Security is there, FEMA, National Guard state and local authorities. I mean we can't even coordinate Fire and Police at a Accident here.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

one big difference I have seen is the new LA Governor....he is on top of this it seems


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so sick and tired of hearing G. Bush this and G bush that, it's all his fault. :realmad: Well people, when did G. Bush become a god and just whip up a hurricane to eliminate N.O.? They had advanced warnings on Katrina, they have plenty of warnings on this one. If you did not evacuate like YOU WERE TOLD, it's your own damn fault!!!!!!. I'm sorry, but even if I didn't have any vehicle to drive or ride in, I know most people can walk 15-20 miles a day....20 miles X 5 days = 100 miles away.prsport


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Flipper;576325 said:


> Welcome to Plowsite.


LOL - No kidding...first post and it's an angry one!! Oh well :waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

USMCMP5811;576319 said:


> I'm sorry, but even if I didn't have any vehicle to drive or ride in, I know most people can walk 15-20 miles a day....20 miles X 5 days = 100 miles away.


I consider myself in pretty good shape and im sure as sh*t i couldnt walk 20 miles for 5 days in a row!  From the looks of the people ive been seeing on tv, i dont think any of them could either. 


Flipper;576325 said:


> Welcome to Plowsite.


LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;576337 said:


> I consider myself in pretty good shape and im sure as sh*t i couldnt walk 20 miles for 5 days in a row!  From the looks of the people ive been seeing on tv, i dont think any of them could either.
> 
> LOL


New Orleans is listed as the fattest city in the US .They can walk about as far as the couch on the front porch to the frig on the porch.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;576344 said:


> New Orleans is listed as the fattest city in the US .They can walk about as far as the couch on the front porch to the frig on the porch.


i was trying to keep my reply polite. but since we broke through the ice...


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Flipper;576325 said:


> Welcome to Plowsite.





Camden;576329 said:


> LOL - No kidding...first post and it's an angry one!! Oh well :waving:


HaHa, Thanks for the welcome. Just happened that this was the first post that I felt a need to chime in on. Been lurking for a while now. 



06HD BOSS;576337 said:


> I consider myself in pretty good shape and im sure as sh*t i couldnt walk 20 miles for 5 days in a row!  From the looks of the people ive been seeing on tv, i dont think any of them could either.


You could if you set your mind to it. And they sure as hell had plenty of energy to loot all them stores and grab a big screen TV with a few cases of beer didn't they. 



grandview;576344 said:


> New Orleans is listed as the fattest city in the US .They can walk about as far as the couch on the front porch to the frig on the porch.


Or to Wal mart or the liquer store for some looting. prsport


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Here will be another chance for many who live their to bad mouth how bad they got it and how the gov. won't help them. What about the west where the heavy flooding destroyed towns and they don't get anything near the coverage as the big easy but they are rebuilding on their own. Why because they are not lazy and strive hard to get back to normal. I saw a lady on the news asking what will she do now since another hurricane is threatening to destroy them again, well maybe it is time to rebuild your life above sea level and not to challenge mother nature. I don't care what they do with that city mother nature can and will always put a hurting on it. If you want to live their then you got to be able to deal with the possibilities of total destruction.


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Well my wife is due to give birth on the 18th of this month and i am being redeployed to new oreleans i hope i make it back in time for our baby to be born.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

MO TOYS;576401 said:


> Well my wife is due to give birth on the 18th of this month and i am being redeployed to new oreleans i hope i make it back in time for our baby to be born.


I hope so too...thanks for serving :salute:


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

BIGBEN2004;576393 said:


> Here will be another chance for many who live their to bad mouth how bad they got it and how the gov. won't help them. What about the west where the heavy flooding destroyed towns and they don't get anything near the coverage as the big easy but they are rebuilding on their own. Why because they are not lazy and strive hard to get back to normal. I saw a lady on the news asking what will she do now since another hurricane is threatening to destroy them again, well maybe it is time to rebuild your life above sea level and not to challenge mother nature. I don't care what they do with that city mother nature can and will always put a hurting on it. If you want to live their then you got to be able to deal with the possibilities of total destruction.


Agreed.



MO TOYS;576401 said:


> Well my wife is due to give birth on the 18th of this month and i am being redeployed to new oreleans i hope i make it back in time for our baby to be born.


Congrats on the baby, and Thanks for your service.ussmileyflag You say redeployed? Did you go for Katrina or just get back from Iraq?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like there was more bark then bite with this one, thankgod!ussmileyflag


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

tls22;576683 said:


> Looks like there was more bark then bite with this one, thankgod!ussmileyflag


I agree, lets just hope someone's lawn furniture doesn't fly past/get to close to an oil refinery. God forbid that happens, they will have to raise prices at least a dollar a gallon to compensate for the close call.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since they all ready included the extra money from this storm in the profit  for this quarter they will have to raise the prices anyways


----------

